# Sleeping in a tree



## mcchicken (Mar 24, 2013)

So I free range my hens during the day and they always go back in their coop at sunset and i lock them in. I was late getting home from dinner and I found "ms Zebra" roosting in a tree. I panicked because I don't want her to be a coyote treat so I was able to get a stick to push her out. Anyone know why









they do that? She was also hesitant about going back in the coop. Almost like she got into a fight and was avoiding going back in....


----------



## ellis36 (Mar 25, 2013)

Sounds like she is at the bottom of the pecking order and is not welcome in the coop. You might have to herd them into the coop a few minutes earlier than they normally go to make sure 'ms Zebra’ gets inside. May be a temporary thing and she just needs to find her own roosting place inside the coop.
I have one that is not allowed on the roost pole sometime and she will sleep in a nest for a night or so. Then everything is OK again and she’s back with the rest.


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

I have 7 hens and a rooster that sleep in one of my trees. Its nature, it gets dark and they find a place to roost. She may just prefer the tree.


----------

